

Synthesizing DNA cheaply with a DNA laser printer - ChuckMcM
http://www.3ders.org/articles/20130324-synthesizing-dna-times-cheaper-with-a-dna-laser-printer.html

======
ChuckMcM
FWIW, I was not aware it had gotten quite this far. At some point having a
digital copy of the smallpox virus genome will be equivalent to having a live
sample.

------
sciencerobot
I can't wait for the day when I can print a FASTA file and get a
plasmid/chromosome.

